# Airplane instruments for my car



## Snautzer01 (Feb 2, 2016)

I would like to build in some of the instrument used in airplanes in my car. . They have to work but not have a certificate or something like that. So i have 2 questions
1 Anybody have experience with it?
2 a good not too expensive source

Thanks


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 2, 2016)

you cant use indicated airspeed as an excuse to get out of a speeding ticket.... 

you will also have to install a pitot/static system for some of the instruments....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 2, 2016)

What if you used aircraft gauge exteriors but used automotive gauges insides.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 3, 2016)

Like this. Normal function that also are in cars. Al these function are used by the car computer and can be read out by using OBD2 tools


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 3, 2016)

Ebay is a good source for old aircraft indicators. I've managed to collect all the instruments for a P-47 and a P-40 from there over the course of several years.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 9, 2016)

If you really want to make it look like a modern aircraft instrument panel, you would have a tv screen setup for a glass cockpit. Then all you would need is software and switches.  There may be a chance to fi d out of date instruments at aircraft graveyards.


----------



## bobbysocks (Feb 21, 2016)

try aircraft spruce....barnstormers...trade-a-plane....and search the web...


----------

